# modern arnis,kali,escrima........................



## Fightfan00 (Sep 15, 2003)

My question is after reading the targeting post on this forum which was about modern arnis are kali,escrima,balintawik the same arts?I have no experience in these arts at all thats why i'm asking.Thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2003)

They are not the same arts.

Many of our members and instructors have trained in multiple Filipino Martial Arts (FMA).


Modern Arnis is a specific style or art of FMA.
Balintawak is a specific style or art of FMA.

Arnis / Kali / Eskrima or Escrima are all generic term for FMA's

Did I answer your question? or do you need more information?

Feel free to ask more 

Thanks!


----------

